# Cancellation of Visa



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi guys - quick couple of questions for anyone who know about visa cancellations please!!

if I leave my current firm and give them my passport to cancel the visa:

1. Is it true that they cancel the visa and leave the pp at the airport for me to pick up on the way out (i.e. I have to leave the country)? I know you are supposed to get a grace period but my firm are saying that they do this....

2. I gave my wife's passport to my firm to put on a dependant / sponsored visa, she has that on her passport. If we leave do they need to cancel that visa or can I do that at a later time...? (i.e. do I control her Visa in terms of cancellations / NOCs / Transfers etc)?

thanks

Ghandi


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

You can cancel your wife's visa yourself You can do this a day or two before you arrange to have yours cancelled. Either that or let the Company have her passport and they can do it for you. Your wife's visa definitely must be cancelled before yours can be cancelled.

If you have to leave the country via the airport normally a pro from your company would meet you at the visa cancellation desk at the airport and hand you back your passport once your visa is cancelled.


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

OK thanks, do you know if I can come back to Dubai within a few days without a problem (I know there is a delay between visit visas required but not sure if the same delay applies between employment and visit visa) - I have a UK passport and probably will have some sort of a ban on me for not completing 1 year of work (unlimited contract, labour company) - not sure what ban that will be though....??


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

If you have a UK passport you can come back in straight away. UK passport holders get a 30 day visitor visa stamped in on entry. Don't see it should be a problem even if you have a ban because the ban would be against you taking up employment whereas you would be re-entering the country as a visitor. Usually I believe you get a 12 month ban automatically but this can be lifted (for a fee - not sure how much though) if you get another job. This is assuming your last employer gives you a NOC - not sure what happens if they don't re the ban being lifted. I understand if you worked in a Free Zone though you would not get a ban.








ghandi2485 said:


> OK thanks, do you know if I can come back to Dubai within a few days without a problem (I know there is a delay between visit visas required but not sure if the same delay applies between employment and visit visa) - I have a UK passport and probably will have some sort of a ban on me for not completing 1 year of work (unlimited contract, labour company) - not sure what ban that will be though....??


----------

